

How should a startup evaluate design? - jlong
http://terralien.com/blog/articles/2011/03/22/how-should-a-startup-evaluate-design

======
wordchute
I appreciate all of your points concerncing the evaluation of design, in the
early stages of development or otherwise, but I wonder what are your thoughts
on the subject when considering a target audience/customer/end user? Certain
people expect certain things straight away and are easily confused by any sort
of deviation from the norm, whereas others can jump right in and find their
way around a new environment with ease. I would image that to be a very trick
balancing act if you are developing something new - are you going to be bold
and different and risk alientating more timid or inexperienced users, or do
you stay conservative in your design and hope to still stay fresh and trendy?

I always think of the ubiquitous "home" logo on the top left of almost every
page you see (I see you up there "Hacker News"). It's always amazing to me how
much people freak out if it's not there or doesn't include a clickable link -
they will just keep clicking and scratching their head. There is absolutely no
reason for it to be there, but it's like it's some irrational, unwritten rule
from on high - even smart designers twitch a little if you suggest leaving it
out.

It seems to me that the conventions are followed by just about everyone in
order to display information in the quickest and least confusing way possible,
and the degree of flexibility in design, from the earliest stages and beyond,
really relates back to your target audience.

